

Legal Marijuana Alternative: Spice - MrJagil
http://articles.dailypress.com/2010-10-03/news/dp-nws-spice-10-04-20101003_1_spice-jay-sedwick-hookah-lounge

======
exDM69
I've heard of this stuff before but upon reading this and doing some Wikipedia
research, I stumbled upon this:

The US Drug Enforcement Agency announced on 24 November 2010 that it will use
its emergency scheduling authority to ban the drug for one year while further
studies are conducted. It will be placed in Schedule 1 of the Controlled
Substances Act within a month of the announcement.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JWH-018>

[http://www2.wspa.com/news/2010/nov/24/dea-issues-
emergency-b...](http://www2.wspa.com/news/2010/nov/24/dea-issues-emergency-
ban-5-chemicals-used-make-fak-ar-1129798/)

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/24/dea-using-
emergency...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/24/dea-using-emergency-
power_n_788149.html)

So much for the "legal" part of this.

edit: added links to news articles mentioned in the wikipedia article (for the
lazy).

~~~
dkersten
They used to sell that here in Ireland. I think it was introduced maybe five
years ago. From my understanding, it wasn't really all that close to
marijuana. Anyway, its illegal here now.

